# Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Ein intensives Erlebnis trotz kleinerer Macken



## PCG_Vader (29. März 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,817785


----------



## ELSI (29. März 2011)

wieviele fahrzeuge werden max gleichzeitig auf der strecke sein?


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. März 2011)

Klasse Test, klingt eigentlich gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
Aber Simulation ist einfach nichts für mich, besonders da ich keinen schönen Lenkrad-Controller besitze, da bleibe ich lieber bei F1 2010 und GRID.


----------



## Mentor501 (29. März 2011)

Mein GT3 RS V2 bekommt wieder Arbeit *supermegaüberdollfreu*.
Hab den Test zwar schon im Heft gelesen, aber was solls .

Edit:
Eine nicht ganz unwichtige Frage:
Läuft das Spiel mit einem Core 2 Duo E8500 und ner HD 5850 noch flüssig genug dass man AA hinzuschalten kann?
Ich frage deshalb weil ihr scheinbar keins benutzt habt, bzw. nur geringfügig.


----------



## HNRGargamel (29. März 2011)

Wie kaum optische Anpassungen?

Sind die Fahrzeuge bereits mit Spoilern usw versehen bzw. sind diese bereits leistungsgesteigert? 
Denn eigentlich fahr ich ganz gerne auch mit Fahrzeugen die die Werkseinstellungen haben...


----------



## Ralf83 (29. März 2011)

Habe das Spiel gestern gekauft, kann es aber noch nicht spielen weil es sich nicht aktivieren lässt, gibt es da einen Hint?


----------



## Ralf83 (29. März 2011)

15 Fahrzeuge sind gleichzeitig auf der Strecke


----------



## ScHm0cK (29. März 2011)

Hört sich sehr gut an der Test! Eine Frage.... any DRM??? Online Aktivierung, Installationsbeschränkung oder ähnliches? Weil kein Wort davon im Test verloren wird.

greetz


----------



## Rabowke (29. März 2011)

Mal eine Frage,

ist das hier Spielgrafik? Hab die Links gerade von einem Kumpel 'geschickt' bekommen:

http://www.uploads.gaming-resources.com/files/1177_ziptc/Shift2_02.jpg
http://www.uploads.gaming-resources.com/files/1179_pmwyu/Shift2_04.jpg
http://www.uploads.gaming-resources.com/files/1181_imf9n/Shift2_06.jpg

Falls ja ... auweia!


----------



## tavrosffm (29. März 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Wie kaum optische Anpassungen?
> 
> Sind die Fahrzeuge bereits mit Spoilern usw versehen bzw. sind diese bereits leistungsgesteigert?
> Denn eigentlich fahr ich ganz gerne auch mit Fahrzeugen die die Werkseinstellungen haben...


also in dem video "die ersten 25 min gameplay" der letzten tage wird in einer zwischensequenz erklärt dass man die fahrzeuge pimpen kann.
ist für mich ein kaufgrund und hat mir bei grand turismo prologue auf der konsole gefehlt.
ich denke es wird für mich mal wieder zeit für ein neues rennspiel.
weiß einer ob es bei shift 2 die möglichkeit gibt auf nem splitscreen zu zocken?
ich würde es mir dann eventuell für die konsole zulegen.


----------



## moeykaner (29. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage,
> 
> ist das hier Spielgrafik? Hab die Links gerade von einem Kumpel 'geschickt' bekommen:
> 
> ...


sieht nach geringen grafikeinstellungen aus


----------



## visitorXIII (29. März 2011)

tavrosffm schrieb:


> weiß einer ob es bei shift 2 die möglichkeit gibt auf nem splitscreen zu zocken?
> ich würde es mir dann eventuell für die konsole zulegen.


   Im Video-Review vom Gameswelt.tv wird gesagt dass nicht (in 4:36min)
http://www.gameswelt.tv/19208/shift-2-unleashed/video-review.html


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (29. März 2011)

Schöner Test, denke ich werd' es mir holen, so mal der erste Teil auch sehr viel spass gemacht hat.
Ich musste sogar schmunzeln als ich den Test gelesen habe. Da fällt im KI-Abschnitt doch glatt F1 2010, ja ich weiss zwecks Rückspulfunktion und ist auch okay und keine Kritik. Aber F1 2010 in 'nem positiven KI-Abschnitt zu finden ist schon lustig, da selbiges nicht grad mit (guter)KI glänzen kann^^...


----------



## rexer2007 (29. März 2011)

und das fahrverhalten ist genauso schlecht und unrealistisch wie im vorgänger das dann nochmal zum thema gt killer . ich erinnere nochmal an die worte das die gt fahrphysik der letze müll gewessen wäre seitens ea und dan kommen se mit sowas um die ecke das game hat nette idee scheitert aber in meinen augen wieder ganz klar daran das es mehr arcade ist als simulation sie es aber als solches da stellen wollen 
test war ganz nett geschrieben und lustiger weisse waren es nicht die lobeshymnen die ich erwartet hätte nach dem test drive im test ja so schlecht abgeschnitten hat (wobei das game mir persöhnlich ganz gut gefallen hat)


----------



## JayAge (29. März 2011)

Das Fahrverhalten des ersten Teils war furchtbar. Geradeausfahren auf der Geraden war so gut wie unmöglich. Kleinste Lenkimpulse sorgten dafür, dass die simulierte Masse der Autos sofort viel zu stark das Force-Feedback des Lenkrades ansprach. Dazu das ständige driften - quasi bewegte man sich nur noch von einem Drift zum nächsten - maximal unrealistisch.
Nun lese ich, dass Shift 2 wieder diese Fahreigenschaften an den Tag legt. Sorry, aber bitte hört auf von einer Rennsimulation zu sprechen! Sicherlich braucht man nicht immer eine Hardcoresimulation vom Schlage eines GTR oder RFactor, aber eine nachvollziehbare Fahrphysik wäre schon Pflicht. Dazu wieder die ätzenden Menues, die ebenfalls schon im Vorgänger genervt haben... Enttäuschend!


----------



## thor2101 (29. März 2011)

zum thema Rutschen:  http://www.gameswelt.tv/19208/...    Ab Minute 3:25! Fazit: Rutschen praktisch komplett entfernt! Fahrphysik sehr gelungen! Also schaut Euch erstmal die Videos genau an und urteilt dann! 

Ich finde den Test hier auch nicht besonders gut! Da fehlen mir Angaben zu Lan-Modus, da wird nicht gesagt, wie der Vinyleditor funktioniert, geschweige denn gezeigt, und auf die Fahrphysik wird auch nicht genug drauf eingegangen. Eher ein mäßiger, durschnittlicher, liebloser Test!


----------



## Birdy84 (29. März 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Allerdings vermissen wir Opel und Peugeot sowie die legendäre Scuderia Ferrari. Hoffentlich liefert, wie schon im ersten Teil, ein DLC diese nach.


Wo bekomme ich den offiziellen DLC mit den Ferraris für den PC her?



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Typisch für eine echte Simulation lässt sich von der Achsübersetzung, über den Reifen- und Bremsdruck, sowie die Federhärte jedes Detail Ihres Wagens genau einstellen.


Schon bei Shift 1 wurde im PCG-Test nicht erwähnt, dass das Tuning Bug verseucht ist. Wurde dieses Mal "richtig" getestet?



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Aber die künstlichen Piloten verteidigen oft stur ihren Kurs und verpassen Ihnen dementsprechend bei knappen Überholmanövern fatale Stöße, die zu Drehern oder Ausritten ins Kiesbett führen. Insbesondere auf höheren Schwierigkeitsstufen birgt das enormes Frustpotential. Eine Rückspulfunktion hätte hier wie in F1 2010 Abhilfe geschaffen.


Der gleiche Kritikpunkt wie bei Teil 1, der die letzten Rennen wegen der Crash-Einlagen einfach nur lächerlich gemacht hat. Wäre nicht eine vernünftige KI die bessere Lösung anstatt einer Rückspulfunktion?



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Teils fehlendes Balancing


Und wieder der gleiche Kritikpunkt wie in Teil 1, der besonders im Multiplayer für unfaire Rennen sorgt.

Der Driftmodus, sowie die Menüs scheinen immer noch so schlecht wie in Teil eins zu sein, da werde ich wohl ruhigen Gewissens bei GT5 bleiben.


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (29. März 2011)

JayAge schrieb:


> Das Fahrverhalten des ersten Teils war furchtbar. Geradeausfahren auf der Geraden war so gut wie unmöglich.


Tut mir leid, aber das liegt nur an deinen Fähigkeiten, deinen Controller einzustellen (Deadzone vergrößern+langsameres Ansprechen bei schwachem Einschlag sollte helfen).

Ein Arcaderennspiel ist mMn mit der Tastatur fahrbar und das trifft auf shift nicht zu. Dementsprechend ist es ne Mischung aus Arcade und Simulation.


----------



## bruninho (29. März 2011)

Nichts geht über GTLegends online


----------



## Rabowke (29. März 2011)

T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> JayAge schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Fahrverhalten des ersten Teils war furchtbar. Geradeausfahren auf der Geraden war so gut wie unmöglich.
> ...


Bitte? Es ist deiner Meinung nach *meine* Aufgabe die Steuerung richtig einzustellen? Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.

Ich hab mir Shift damals auch für die 360 ausgeliehen und fand es ... okay. War nichts besonderes, bis ich mit einem Bugatti den Nürnburgring fahren "musste". Das Verhalten des Veyrons war sowas von "fubar", dass ich meinen Controller gegen die Wand geworfen hab und danach erstmal ne Runde Forza 3 gespielt hab.



> Ein Arcaderennspiel ist mMn mit der Tastatur fahrbar und das trifft auf shift nicht zu. Dementsprechend ist es ne Mischung aus Arcade und Simulation.


Es muss nachvollziehbar sein. Die Steuerung von Shift & einem Veyron war definitiv nicht nachvollziehbar oder ansatzweise realistisch.


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (29. März 2011)

is gekauft!


----------



## PCG_Vader (29. März 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> PCG_Vader schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Allerdings vermissen wir Opel und Peugeot sowie die legendäre Scuderia Ferrari. Hoffentlich liefert, wie schon im ersten Teil, ein DLC diese nach.
> ...


Touché!
Den gab es für die PC-Version damals tatsächlich nur über Fan-Mods und eben für Konsole. Asche über mein Haupt - und wer Shift 1 nochmal inklussive Ferraris spielen will, der möge Google bemühen. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> PCG_Vader schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Typisch für eine echte Simulation lässt sich von der Achsübersetzung, über den Reifen- und Bremsdruck, sowie die Federhärte jedes Detail Ihres Wagens genau einstellen.
> ...


Wir können natürlich nicht jede Einstellung bei jedem Wagen überprüfen, aber wir haben das Feature genutzt und dabei keine spürbaren Fehler feststellen können.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wäre nicht eine vernünftige KI die bessere Lösung anstatt einer Rückspulfunktion?


Die KI ist ja nicht schlecht, nur eben latent aggressiv. Und hier ist der Pfad nun mal hauchdünn zwischen einer ruppigen KI und einer, die zu passiv agiert.
Prinzipiell ist mir die aggressive KI sogar deutlich lieber, aber ich versteheauch, wenn Menschen das frustriert. Deshalb halte ich eine optionale Rückspulfunktion für den perfekten Kompromiss.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> PCG_Vader schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Teils fehlendes Balancing
> ...


Das kannst du gerne machen.  
Dabei gilt es nur zu bedenken, dass du hier bei PC Games bist und wir auf dem PC eben kein GT 5 oder Forza haben.   Und GT 5 hat halt auch seine heftigen Macken, die es in meinen Augen wertungstechnisch etwa auf eine Stufe mit Shift 2 stellen.
Ich persönlich würde deshalb Forza 3 von diesem Simulations-Dreigestirn noch immer am höchsten einschätzen, aber da ist sicher auch viel Geschmackssache und Gewohnheit dabei.  



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Wie kaum optische Anpassungen?
> 
> Sind die Fahrzeuge bereits mit Spoilern usw versehen bzw. sind diese bereits leistungsgesteigert?
> Denn eigentlich fahr ich ganz gerne auch mit Fahrzeugen die die Werkseinstellungen haben...


Es gibt optisches Tuning in Form von bis zu 3 Stufen des Karosserie-Tunings plus dem finalen Werksumbau. Dabei werden Spoiler, Schürzen, Body-Kits etc. angebracht.
Du selbst kannst das aber nicht beeinflussen, sprich: du kannst nicht aus 5 verschiedenen Spoilern wählen und beispielsweise den Spoiler der dritten Stufe mit der Heckschürze des Werkausbaus kombinieren.

Manuelles Optik-Tuning beschränkt sich auf die Felgen und eben Lackierung/Vinyls.



ScHm0cK schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr gut an der Test! Eine Frage.... any DRM??? Online Aktivierung, Installationsbeschränkung oder ähnliches? Weil kein Wort davon im Test verloren wird.
> 
> greetz


Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Meine Version hatte eine Internetaktivierung, was aber bei Review-Versionen von EA so üblich ist - die Verkaufsfassung hab ich noch nicht.  



Rabowke schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage,
> 
> ist das hier Spielgrafik? Hab die Links gerade von einem Kumpel 'geschickt' bekommen:
> 
> ...


Entweder mit niedrigen Details aufgenommen oder eine frühere Konsolen-Version vom Bildschirm abfotografiert - PC-Version mit 1920er Auflösung und Max-Details sieht so aus, wie auf unseren Screenshots.  



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Klasse Test, klingt eigentlich gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
> Aber Simulation ist einfach nichts für mich, besonders da ich keinen schönen Lenkrad-Controller besitze, da bleibe ich lieber bei F1 2010 und GRID.


Ich behaupte mal: Wenn dir die GRID-Mischung aus Arcade und trotzdem glaubwürdig gefällt, dann solltest du Shift 2 auch mal anspielen. Wer Burnout und Split/Second gewohnt ist, dem ist Shift 2 zu simulationslastig - aber Race Driver/Dirt-Fans dürfen auf jeden Fall zugreifen.


----------



## thor2101 (29. März 2011)

yeah. Ein Hauch von Communityservice! Danke PCG_Vader! ick hab auch noch 2 Fragen: 1. Frage: Lan-Modus? 2. Wird es ein Testvideo von Euch geben?


----------



## PCG_Vader (29. März 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> yeah. Ein Hauch von Communityservice! Danke PCG_Vader! ick hab auch noch 2 Fragen: 1. Frage: Lan-Modus? 2. Wird es ein Testvideo von Euch geben?


Stets zu Diensten 

1. Nein, leider nicht.  
2. Ja, es gibt bereits Testvideos auf der Heft-DVD der aktuellen PC Games bzw. zur PS3-Version auf der Heft-DVD der neuen play3, die kommende Woche erscheint. Zu eventuellen Online-Videos müsstest du den Onlineredakteur deines Vertrauens fragen (ich empfehle Sebastian Thöing oder Florian Stangl  ).


----------



## dohderbert (29. März 2011)

für mich wahrscheinlich zu sehr arcade...
Richtung gt5 würde mir persönlich besser gefallen ..


----------



## ELSI (29. März 2011)

@ Ralf83
dankö  
schade 15 fahrzeuge is bissle dürftig


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (29. März 2011)

Also ich kann sagen das es mir bereits sehr viel Spaß macht. Vor allem der Mix zwischen dem Arcade und einer Simulation ist wirklich gut gelungen. Besonders das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl wurde exzellent dargestellt. Einziges Manko was mir bisher aufgeallen ist, dass es mir ein wenig zu bunt ist und das Menüführungsystem ist wirklioch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Sonst top, 91% von mir


----------



## Ralf83 (29. März 2011)

@BJ-Blazkowicz
wo spielst du es? PC??? Kann es noch nicht aktivieren


----------



## KabraxisObliv (29. März 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> KabraxisObliv schrieb:
> ...


Mit einer direkten Antwort hatte ich gar nicht gerechnet, vielen Dank. 
Dann bleibe ich zumindest dabei, solange es Vollpreis hat - aber danach werde ich wohl mal einen Blick riskieren. 

Gibt es schon Informationen zu einer Demo? Das wäre ideal.


----------



## Elchu (29. März 2011)

Wie nehmt ihr so eine hohe Wertung für diesen Softwaremüll her???? Das Spiel ist ein billiger und verschlechteter abklatsch von Shift 1.Die haben shift2 total verhunzt.Grafik sied auf Konsole und PC einfach nur Grottenschlecht aus.(habe PC Version beim Kumpel gesehen)Ich wahrne jeden vor einen Fehlkauf,gönne EA dass das Spiel 2 Tage vor Release schon als Download verfügbar ist auf den Warez Seiten.Das Spiel ist Betrug an den Kunden.Nichts vom versprochenen wird eingehalten.Wie kommt ihr auf diese Wertung?????


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (30. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > JayAge schrieb:
> ...


Ja, es ist deine Aufgabe die Steuerung auf deine Wünsche anzupassen. Machst du bei nem Shooter schließlich auch mit der Mausempfindlichkeit. Bei nem Renn-Controller muss man halt mal 10 min investieren, um die perfekte Einstellung zu bekommen.

Was den Veyron angeht, nen Wagen mit fast 2 Tonnen liegt nun einmal nicht so gut auf der Straße in Kurven. Dass Shift1 nicht 100%realistisch war sieht man daran, dass man die offiziellen Rekorde auf der Nordschleife locker um ne halbe Minute unterbieten konnte.


----------



## DerBloP (30. März 2011)

bin ich der einzige der die MatschigeUmgebung kretisiert? sah shift 1 nicht besser aus? ich fühle mich so als hätte ich bezahlte comments vor mir^^--- ist das ingame nicht so matschig? ,,,belehrt mich eines besseren...

OK Nachtfahrten sind Mega...aber am Tage...uff da bekomme ich das Grausen von dem was ich sah...echt..!!elfoderso

PSie Bäumesehen fast wie bei TestDrive aus...Ingame nicht?


----------



## dohderbert (30. März 2011)

Ich stimme  JayAge  zu, Shift 1 war die Steuerung miserabel, geradeaus fahren war mit dem Lenkrad kaum möglich, Deadzone hin oder her..

Erst nach einigen Mods bzgl der Steuerung und ein offizielles Update zu Shift 1 konnte man die Autos wieder gescheit steuern.. !!!

@   DerBloP 

muss ja auch auf Konsolen laufen und extra für den PC werden die Texturen nicht verbessert. Ausnahmen gibt es, Beispiel wie bei Dragon Age 2 und diese(High Texture) musste man selber runterladen.

@  T8uNd3r5toRm 

es sollte, nein es muss möglich sein auch ohne Einstellungen das Auto geradeaus zufahren.
Das war aber in Shift 1 einfach nur SCHLECHT, es war eine reine zappel Partie, links rechts links rechts und das bei einer gerade.     

Kannst gerne mal die Kommentare zu Shift 1 Test hier aus PCGames lesen und dir einen Überblick verschaffen.

Klick

Vllt solltest du mal *GTR2 / EVO, rFactor und LFS S2* anspielen und ja ohne irgendwelche Einstellungen zu ändern     

Falls du schon die oben genannten Spiele gespielt hast und dann so ein Kommentar von dir ablässt, WOW respekt..


----------



## FlorianStangl (30. März 2011)

dohderbert schrieb:


> es sollte, nein es muss möglich sein auch ohne Einstellungen das Auto geradeaus zufahren.
> Das war aber in Shift 1 einfach nur SCHLECHT, es war eine reine zappel Partie, links rechts links rechts und das bei einer gerade.


   Insbesondere auf dem Nürburgring mit wirklich leistunsstarken Autos war das höchst nervig und zumindest für mich nicht über die Einstellungen zu lösen.


----------



## driftwood1973 (30. März 2011)

Genau so sieht NFS aus , wenn man die Grafik auf "niedrig" herunterstuft!!!


----------



## Vordack (30. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte? Es ist deiner Meinung nach *meine* Aufgabe die Steuerung richtig einzustellen? Das kann es ja wohl nicht sein.



Ja das finde ich 

Ehrlich, ich finde es wichtig dass man die Steerung seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen kann. Verschiedne Leute haben unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse was die Steuerung angeht. Auch haben unterschiedliche Eingabegeräte unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse. Mein Gamepad stelle ich ganz anders ein als mein Lenkrad.

Zum Thema Wagen, ich habe bei TDU2 mein Gamepad und mein Lenkrad. Die langsamen Autos und dei Geländeklasse fahre ich mit Gamepad, das geht für mich besser als mit Lenkrad. Erst bei den schnelleren nutze ich mein Lenkrad, denn da geht mit Gamepad bei mir gar nichts mehr. Damit will ich sagen dass es auch hilfreich ist für unterschiedliche Autoklassen unterschiedliche Lenkeinstellungen zu verwenden.


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich finde es wichtig dass man die Steerung seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen kann. Verschiedne Leute haben unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse was die Steuerung angeht. Auch haben unterschiedliche Eingabegeräte unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse. Mein Gamepad stelle ich ganz anders ein als mein Lenkrad.


Ich hab ja nicht kritisiert das man die Steuerung einstellen *kann*, sondern das ich es bei Shift I machen *musste*.

Ich hab so gut wie alle Rennspiele gespielt, sei es auf dem PC ( SimBim -> GTR, GTL, GTR2 uvm. ) und auf Konsole ( eigentliche alle  ). 

Bislang musste ich bei keinem Spiel irgendwas einstellen ... und bei Shift muss ich es angeblich? Srsly? 

Das Spiel war und ist einfach grottig ... face it! *g*


----------



## Vordack (30. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ehrlich, ich finde es wichtig dass man die Steerung seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen kann. Verschiedne Leute haben unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse was die Steuerung angeht. Auch haben unterschiedliche Eingabegeräte unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse. Mein Gamepad stelle ich ganz anders ein als mein Lenkrad.
> ...



Komm schon, Spiele werden immer komplizierter, der Fuhrpark wird immer größer. Wenn Du mit den gleichen Lenkeinstellungen einen Golf GTI UND einen Veyron fahren kannst dann ist das Spiel SEHR unrealistsich


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Komm schon, Spiele werden immer komplizierter, der Fuhrpark wird immer größer. Wenn Du mit den gleichen Lenkeinstellungen einen Golf GTI UND einen Veyron fahren kannst dann ist das Spiel SEHR unrealistsich


D.h. du änderst das Lenkverhalten ( = Steuerungseinstellung ) von deinem Pad / Lenkrad bei jedem Auto?



Mir will immer noch nicht ganz einleuchten, warum ich meine Steuerung verstellen muss für eine einigermaßen akkurates Verhalten (!) des Fahrzeugs.

Auch wenn der eine oder andere das nicht mehr hören mag: ein Forza 2 schaffte es sehr gut den Unterschied zwischen Kleinwagen und Supersportwagen nachvollziehbar darzustellen.

Übrigens verhält sich ein GTI mit adaptiven Sportfahrwerk ( und damit verhärteter Lenkung ) bei Tempo 250 genauso wie eine E-Klasse AMG ... jedenfalls was die Lenkung an sich und das "Einschlagverhalten" beim Lenkrad betrifft.

Das mal "aus dem Nähkästchen" geplaudert.


----------



## Vordack (30. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Komm schon, Spiele werden immer komplizierter, der Fuhrpark wird immer größer. Wenn Du mit den gleichen Lenkeinstellungen einen Golf GTI UND einen Veyron fahren kannst dann ist das Spiel SEHR unrealistsich
> ...



Nein, wie ich weiter oben beschrieben habe passe ich meine Lenkeinstellungen an die Geschwindigkeit und das Fahrverhalten an. (Das Besipiel mit TDU2, eine für langsame Wagen und eine für schnelle)



> Mir will immer noch nicht ganz einleuchten, warum ich meine Steuerung verstellen muss für eine einigermaßen akkurates Verhalten (!) des Fahrzeugs.



Ganz einfach, bei einem 1000 PS Monster dass mit 350 kmh durch die Gegend fährt ergiebt eine 1 CM Lenkrad Dreung ein ganz anderes Ergebnis als wenn man denselben Lenkeinschlag bei einem VW Käfer macht.


Gerade bei Spielen in denen es viele unterschiedliche Fahrzeugklassen gibt habe ich gemerkt dass mir das echt hilft.


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, bei einem 1000 PS Monster dass mit 350 kmh durch die Gegend fährt ergiebt eine 1 CM Lenkrad Dreung ein ganz anderes Ergebnis als wenn man denselben Lenkeinschlag bei einem VW Käfer macht.


Sorry, aber das eine hat mit dem anderen wenig zutun. Ein Veyron dürfte durchaus ein elektronisch ( per Motor ) gestütztes Lenkrad haben.

Die G-Klasse AMG von meinem Vater kann ich leichter einparken als mein Auto, obwohl seines fast 2,5t wiegt und deutlich mehr PS hat.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Ein Spiel hat für mich div. Eigenarten der Autos "on the fly" akkurat abzubilden, wie z.B. Gewicht der Fahrzeuge, Antriebsart und dementsprechend auch das Lenkverhalten anzupassen.

Dazu muss ich nun wirklich nicht meine Steuerung konfigurieren. *kopfschüttel*

Ich empfehle dir wirklich ein paar Rennen mit Forza 2 und einem 360 Pad. Du wirst begeistert sein, "trust me!".


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (30. März 2011)

dohderbert schrieb:


> @  T8uNd3r5toRm
> 
> es sollte, nein es muss möglich sein auch ohne Einstellungen das Auto geradeaus zufahren.
> Das war aber in Shift 1 einfach nur SCHLECHT, es war eine reine zappel Partie, links rechts links rechts und das bei einer gerade.
> ...


habe gtr2 und evo gespielt und bei beiden musste ich die steuerung anpassen.

ich konnte auch bei shift 1 ohne veränderung geradeaus fahren, sowohl bei meinem controller, als auch beim lenkrad meines bruders.

und die tatsache, dass es leute gibt, die anscheinend absolut gar keine probleme mit der shift steuerung haben, sollte dir zu denken geben.

das war mein letzter beitrag zu dieser diskussion, hab keine lust auf endlosdiskutiererei. meine meinung sollte klar sein.


----------



## rider210 (30. März 2011)

habs mir gestern gesaugt und heute 10 min angezockt. und ich muss sagen es ist gar net so schlecht. HAHAHA nein es ist grottenschlecht. mal ehrlich es ist mal wieder wie jedes need for speed. nichts neues, veraltete grafik, scheiss gameplay usw.
ich habe noch keinen führerschein (bin grad dabei) aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein nissan gtr x so ein schlechtes handling hat. alle autos lenken halt total schlecht bzw gar nicht. man driftet von einer kurve in die andere und muss immer rutschen weil sich die karre nicht mal bei 100 km/h lenken lässt.
ich kann nur sagen zum glück hab ichs geklaut und nicht gekauft. sowas gehört nicht mal geklaut -.-


----------



## Rabowke (30. März 2011)

rider210 schrieb:


> ich kann nur sagen zum glück hab ichs geklaut und nicht gekauft. sowas gehört nicht mal geklaut -.-




Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, er müsse raubkopieren ... bitte. Aber wie kann man so dämlich sein und das auch noch in einem Forum rumposaunen?

Aus dem Grund bist du hiermit verwarnt.


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die G-Klasse AMG von meinem Vater


lol, nais^^


----------



## dohderbert (30. März 2011)

@ T8uNd3r5toRm
            Rang: Mitglied

facepalm, sorry aber jetzt wird es lächerlich, lügen all die ganzen Spieler... von wegen du musstest gtr2 und evo erst umstellen "damit" du geradeaus fahren kannst. peinlich peinlich


@ FlorianStangl
            Rang: Redakteur

ging mir nicht anderst, es war reiner Frust, deswegen habe ich Shift 2 schon aus protest nicht gekauft, das wohl zu recht.


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. März 2011)

Ralf83 schrieb:


> @BJ-Blazkowicz
> wo spielst du es? PC??? Kann es noch nicht aktivieren


   Ich auch net... könnte mir vorstellen, dass Tauschbörsenspiele diese Aktivierung umgehen (müssen), und daher der ein oder andere schon zockt...


----------



## rider210 (30. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> rider210 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich kann nur sagen zum glück hab ichs geklaut und nicht gekauft. sowas gehört nicht mal geklaut -.-
> ...


warum was ist daran dumm? ich fands eher schlau. hätt ichs mir jetzt gekauft hätt ich mich geärgert.
wenns gut gewesen wär hätt ichs mir natürlich nch nachträglich gekauft (schon alleine für online content).
und da es mittlerweile nichtmal mehr auf meiner platte ist...


----------



## rider210 (30. März 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Ralf83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @BJ-Blazkowicz
> ...


was ihr käufer könnt das spiel noch gar net spielen? 
oh man sorry ihr tut mir leid xD


----------



## HNRGargamel (30. März 2011)

rider210 schrieb:


> HNRGargamel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ralf83 schrieb:
> ...


Man bist du cool...
Werd' erwachsen und spiel hier net den coolen Ganoven...


----------



## T8uNd3r5toRm (31. März 2011)

dohderbert schrieb:


> @ T8uNd3r5toRm
> Rang: Mitglied
> 
> facepalm, sorry aber jetzt wird es lächerlich, lügen all die ganzen Spieler... von wegen du musstest gtr2 und evo erst umstellen "damit" du geradeaus fahren kannst. peinlich peinlich


lies doch mal bitte genauer und kombiniere logisch. wenn ich sage, dass ich ohne umstellen shift1 geradeaus fahren kann, dann bezieht sich das umstellen bei gtr2 evo wohl kaum aufs geradeaus fahren, sondern auf die ordentliche fahreinstellung mit der man auch gegen 120% gegner noch ankommt.

was das lügen betrifft: wenn jemand die aussage macht, man könne nicht geradeaus fahren bei shift1, dann reicht ein fall um diese zu widerlegen. ich und mein bruder konnten geradeaus fahren, somit ist die aussage falsch. zumindest für leute, die mit nem controller/lenkrad umgehen können.


----------



## MarkusFunke (31. März 2011)

Nach den ersten Spielstunden liefer ich mal meinen Senf zum Spiel ab:

- guter Gesamteindruck, aber an GRID kommt es nicht ran (wann kommt da endlich mal nen 2. Teil?!)
- größter Pluspunkt: die Helmkamera; in den Videos hats mir garnicht gefallen, aber als ich das erste Mal so gefahren bin, fand ich's richtig gut, vor allem, wenn man das HUD abschaltet (toll, dass man das ingame machen kann!); wünsch ich mir in weiteren Renn-Spielen (hallo? GRID 2 bitte! mit Helmkamera!)
- Menü-Musik gefällt mir
- Karriere fand ich von Anfang an motivierend, kann mich da gut reinfinden und freue mich darauf, vom Anfänger zum Profi aufzusteigen
- Menü teilweise umständlich: Warum muss ich extra ins Hauptmenü, dann zur Garage, um die Lackierung zu ändern? Wär schön, wenn das auch im Karriere-Menü ginge (oder hab ich da was übersehen?)
- zum Fahrverhalten: Spiele mit Xbox-Gamepad, Autos rutschen recht viel, ist ein bischen nervig, aber das liegt vielleicht auch am Pad (weiß nich, wie es sich mit Lenkrad spielen würde)
- Grafik is ganz gut, auch wenn ich bisher nur mit mittleren-niedrigen Einstellungen gespielt habe

So, das waren jetzt mal meine gesammelten Ersteindrücke. Wie gesagt: An einigen Stellen erinnert es mich an GRID, aber das Einzige, was mir bei Shift 2 wirklich besser gefällt, ist die Helmkamera. Mein Tipp nochmal: Helmkamera & HUD ausschalten - das ist Rennfahren pur!   

Freue mich auf die nächsten Rennen. Mal sehen, wie lange es mich motivieren kann...
(ansonsten fang ich GRID nochmal an... Warum gibts da noch keinen Nachfolger?!)


----------



## dohderbert (31. März 2011)

@T8uNd3r5toRm

am besten lies dich mal durch, du wirst genug Leute finden, die genau das Problem bei Shift 1 beschreiben...

ABER du hast Recht, wir können mit dem Lenkrad nicht umgehen, die ganzen Mods bzgl der Steuerung waren für unfähige Leute wie mich.. sorry

http://forum.virtualracing.org/verschiedene-rennsimulationen_47.html
http://www.racedepartment.com/need-for-speed-series/


----------



## PCG_Vader (31. März 2011)

MarkusFunke schrieb:


> So, das waren jetzt mal meine gesammelten Ersteindrücke. Wie gesagt: An einigen Stellen erinnert es mich an GRID, aber das Einzige, was mir bei Shift 2 wirklich besser gefällt, ist die Helmkamera. Mein Tipp nochmal: Helmkamera & HUD ausschalten - das ist Rennfahren pur!
> 
> Freue mich auf die nächsten Rennen. Mal sehen, wie lange es mich motivieren kann...
> (ansonsten fang ich GRID nochmal an... Warum gibts da noch keinen Nachfolger?!)


Stimm ich dir absolut zu - HUD aus (bzw. auf ein Minimum runterstellen), Einstellung auf Erfahren oder höher und Helmkamera an. Das ist der Modus, in dem Shift 2 gespielt werden sollte!  

@Grid: Die Codies werkeln gerade an Dirt 3 (kommt im Mai) und an F1 2011 (kommt im He. Ich befürchte, dass Grid2 der F1-Lizenz zum Opfer fiel, aber vielleicht tut sich da ja nach Dirt 3 noch was. Würde mich auf ejden Fall auch sehr freuen  

Ansonsten freuen sich Xbox-Besitzer natürlich auf Forza 4 diesen Herbst, das wird vemrutlich ganz groß. Und bei meinem nächsten Microsoft-Termin werde ich sicher mal anfragen, ob sich das nicht auch für PC machen ließe - schließlich kommt Fable 3 jetzt ja auch in verbesserter Version und mit 3D-Unterstützung. Das wär bei Forza 4 natürlich der Killer


----------



## HNRGargamel (31. März 2011)

Also ich persönlich komm bei vielen Autos mit meinem Fanatec GT2 Lenkrad nicht klar... schade :/


----------



## knarfe1000 (31. März 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ehrlich, ich finde es wichtig dass man die Steerung seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen kann. Verschiedne Leute haben unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse was die Steuerung angeht. Auch haben unterschiedliche Eingabegeräte unterschiedliche Bedürfnisse. Mein Gamepad stelle ich ganz anders ein als mein Lenkrad.
> ...


Das kann ich kaum glauben. Ich habe bei jedem Spiel die Lenkung individuell an meinen Fahrstil und Bedürfnisse angepasst. Egal ob Simulation wie GTR2 oder rFactor, oder Spiele wie GRID, TDU, Shift oder F 1 2010. Die Einstellung von Lenkempfindlichkeit (ggf. im Treiber), Linearität, Deadzone und Force Feedback ist geradezu essentiell. Anders herum: Keins dieser Spiele hatte Grundeinstellungen, die mir zu 100 % gepasst hätten. 

Das ist auch ein Hauptmangel bei Gran Turismo 5, denn hier kann man mit einem G 25 außer FF nichts einstellen. Daher muss ich mir bei einigen Fahrzeugen den Arm ausrenken, damit ich um scharfe Kurven komme. Soweit ich weiß, ist hier ein 600 Grad Lenkradius voreingestellt und eben nicht veränderbar.


----------



## knarfe1000 (31. März 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> @Grid: Die Codies werkeln gerade an Dirt 3 (kommt im Mai) und an F1 2011 (kommt im He. Ich befürchte, dass Grid2 der F1-Lizenz zum Opfer fiel, aber vielleicht tut sich da ja nach Dirt 3 noch was. Würde mich auf ejden Fall auch sehr freuen


Hieß es nicht, dass GRID 2 erst 2012 kommen soll. Davon, dass das Game eingestampft wurde, habe ich bisher nichts gehört. Das wäre auch ein ziemlicher Schock


----------



## haya101 (31. März 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...


Kann ich nur zustimmen - die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Je "anspruchsvoller" das Spiel ist desto mehr musste ich an den Einstellungen rumschrauen. Ich fahre eher eine saubere Linie (d.h. eher unsensible Einstellung der Achsen) während andere gerne über die Curbs räubern (d.h. eher sensible Einstellung). Abhängig von den Fahrgewohnheiten also eine individuelle Einstellung. Wer in GTR2 oder rFactor ohne Veränderungen klar kommt, hat meiner Meinung nach einfach Glück gehabt oder genau den Fahrstil, der zu den Standardeinstellungen passt. Und das hat übrigens nichts mit der Qualität der Standardeinstellungen vom Hersteller zu tun.


----------



## JayAge (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Also ich wollte nochmal festhalten dass ich kein Anfänger bin und bisher die Steuerung jedes Rennspiels auf meine Bedürfnisse anpassen konnte. Aber Shift hatte einfach keine nachvollziehbare Fahrphysik. Dabei bleibe ich. Und leider scheint Shift 2 in die selbe Kerbe zu schlagen. Ps. mit einem Gamepad ohne Forcefeedback ist das nicht so aufgefallen. Aber wenn man weniger Fahrspaß mit einem G27 hat, dann stimmt da etwas einfach nicht!


----------



## HNRGargamel (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Also ich komm mit meinem Fanatec GT2 auch net wirklich klar. Wenn ich mal ne Kurve ideal meistere, dann ist das eher glück...    
Mit der Tastatur fahr ich saubere und schnelle Rundenzeiten... Oo


----------



## JayAge (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Hahaha...!   Problem gelöst, würde ich mal sagen - Cherry schlägt Fanatec    Nein, ist schon schade drum, Grafik und Sound wissen ja durchaus zu gefallen. Aber das alleine bringt ja nichts...


----------



## blaCk-SourCe (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Na toll... nach dem Test hier hab ichs mir gleich besorgt und extra noch ein Gamepad gekauft... Aber es ist einfach unspielbar. Ein RENN-Spiel, wo es auf Reflexe ankommt.. und dann so ein Input-Lag aus der Hölle! ich muss alles eine sekunde früher drücken. auf Tastatur UND Gamepad. Habe auch schon den Workaround mit DampeningEnabled = 0 probiert... hilft alles nix.
Wenn das nicht GANZ schnell rausgepatcht wird, dann lauf ich aber amok!


----------



## Doppel-H (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Da ich nun weiß, dass Shift 2 keinen LAN-Modus mitbringt, werde ich dieses Spiel garantiert erst kaufen, wenn dieser (wie beim Vorgänger) per Patch nachgeliefert wird.
Übernächstes WE haben wir im Freundeskreis die nächste LAN und eigentlich stand Shift 2 mit auf der Liste der zu zockenden Games. Jetzt müssen wir wohl zwangsläufig, neben z.B. GT Legends, GTR2 & Rally Trophy, nochmals mit Shift 1 Vorlieb nehmen.
Tja EA - wieder am falschen Ende gespart - fünf potenzielle Sofortkäufer weniger!
Grüße von einem zutiefst enttäuschten Fan der Serie.


----------



## desperadoxcap (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

also das spiele ist der hammer die sache mit der steurung muß mann sich dran gewöhnen und eistellen..fahre mit x 360 pad hatte erst probleme bis ich  auf den track glendale club raceway die steurung und denn wagen verstanden habe jetzt macht es nur noch fun fun fun die stecken sind top endlich sind wir mit pc auf dem Niveau  von forza 3 und gt 5,, ähmm gt 5 ist gegen das game ein altersheim.. http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhum


----------



## desperadoxcap (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

ehh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gBKhXdcrMo


----------



## SterbFix (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Mich nervt nur eins, der Unschärfeeffekt!!! Kann doch nicht sein das ich bei Tempo 300k/mh meinen Derhzahlmesser nicht mehr sehe!! Ist bei meinem Bike ja auch nicht so!!


----------



## MarkusFunke (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



desperadoxcap schrieb:


> endlich sind wir mit pc auf dem Niveau  von forza 3 und gt 5


DAS würde ich ja mal ganz stark anzweifeln. Shift 2 ist von einer Simulation noch nen Stückchen entfernt...


----------



## rider210 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

ich sag nur:
http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B004JRLPQ8/ref=cm_cr_pr_hist_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&filterBy=addOneStar

sagt ja wohl alles


----------



## thor2101 (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

also ich habe kein Rutschen! Die meisten von euch spielen sicherlich mit den höchsten Einstellungen. Dreht mal die Auflösung runter und dann gibs auch keinen input-lag mehr. Das fahrverhalten ist definitv besser und die Helmkamera möcht ich jetzt nicht mehr missen. Wer sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und die ersten Mods abwartet, der wird viel Spass haben. Shift 1 war von der fahrphysik deutlich schlimmer. und da hab ich auch bis zum letzten tag vor S2 gezockt.


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



thor2101 schrieb:


> also ich habe kein Rutschen! Die meisten von euch spielen sicherlich mit den höchsten Einstellungen. Dreht mal die Auflösung runter und dann gibs auch keinen input-lag mehr. Das fahrverhalten ist definitv besser und die Helmkamera möcht ich jetzt nicht mehr missen. Wer sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt und die ersten Mods abwartet, der wird viel Spass haben. Shift 1 war von der fahrphysik deutlich schlimmer. und da hab ich auch bis zum letzten tag vor S2 gezockt.


Dem muss ich zustimmen ... allerdings ist mir das Fahrverhalten jetzt zu 'schwer'. 

In Teil I hat mich ja aufgeregt das ein Veyron recht zappelig ist, was bei 2t 'Kampfgewicht' und dem restlichen Setting unrealistisch ist, selbst bei vMax.

In Teil II regt mich auf, dass die Autos zu schwer sind. 
Ich hab mir gestern Shift 2 für den PC gekauft, Saturn hatte ein gutes Angebot. Aus Zeitgründen bin ich nur das "Tutorial" gefahren bzw. das erste Rennen. Ein Nissan GTR, das Drift- und Handlingmonster, ist sowas von träge ... wie die erwähnte G-Klasse von meinem Vater. 

Vllt. wird das Handling der anderen Fahrzeuge ja noch besser dargestellt ... aber ein GTR mit so einem Handling? Da ist ja mein GTI spritziger, ja selbst unser GTD.


----------



## kassell (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Ich weiß gar nicht genau ,was SHIFT2 eigentlich sein soll?
"Ne Mischung aus Arcade&Sim!"  Irgendwie weder noch.
Mein Eindruck: Es sieht lecker aus aber nach den ersten Events fühlt man sich verarscht und man weiss nicht genau warum^^.  

Was mich auch nervt, - man geht sofort auf die Strecke , nich 1 Runde vorher gefahren und dannnoch bei Nacht!^^
Über 2 süsse Ründchen. (ZWEI^^)

Da spiel ich doch lieber GTR2/ rf/ GTL und wenn ich Bock auf Sausen hab, fahr ich NFS HP


----------



## Sheggo (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

also ich finde die Steuerung (nutze meinen wireless XBox360 controller) etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, habe aber bisher erst 3 Rennen gefahren. Helm-Kamera und HUD-off sind echt genial! Ich fahre mit den Einstellungen Schwierigkeit Mittel und das andere (Fahrhilfen) auf Erfahren und komme ganz gut zurecht. Grafik ist eigentlich alles auf Max, läuft flüssig, ein bisschen Eingabe-Latenz (nicht optimal, aber geht noch)

Was mich nur stört ist, dass durch die Bewegungsunschärfe schon bei 120 der Tacho nicht mehr abzulesen ist 
Aber vielleicht kann man das auch runterregeln, habe noch nicht ausgiebig in den Settings geschaut.
Weiterhin hat die komplette Oberfläche in Hot Pursuit 2 bei Verwendung eines Controller auf die XBox Symbole umgeschaltet, das macht Shift 2 leider nicht  Daher etwas schwer zu bedienen ohne Tastatur...

und ich muss @Rabowke zustimmen, die "kleinen" Autos fühlen sich etwas träge an. der S3 fährt sich in echt "spritziger" (ich hasse dieses Wort, triffts aber ganz gut  )


----------



## Pudwerx (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Wie kommt denn die viel zu hohe Wertung zu stande? Wieder eine gekaufte Wertung?


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



Pudwerx schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn die viel zu hohe Wertung zu stande? Wieder eine gekaufte Wertung?


Es muss ja kein schlechtes Spiel sein, gibt ja genug Leute denen Shift 2 wirklich gefällt.

Außerdem reden wir ja hier, soweit ich weiß, nicht von 90+ Wertungen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Was einige vielleicht nicht wissen: Bei Shift 1 war es wichtig, im Fahrzeugtuning das Über- Bzw. Untersteuern dem eigenen Fahrstil anzupassen. Wobei es bis zum Patch einen kuriosen Bug gab, durch den am Regler die Beschriftung vertauscht war     

Durch diese simple Tuningmaßnahme konnte man sehr leicht das in der Tag recht starke Übersteuern in den Griff bekommen.

Dürfte bei Shift 2 wohl auch möglich sein (?)


----------



## Cyroxz (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Für mich ist das kein Need For Speed mehr. Ich finds echt bissel doof,dass die entwickler nicht mehr bei dem "NFS" geblieben sind was es mal war. D.h. illegale Straßenrennen..feinstes tuning etc. . Bin etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## PCG_Vader (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



Pudwerx schrieb:


> Wie kommt denn die viel zu hohe Wertung zu stande? Wieder eine gekaufte Wertung?



"Wieder gekauft"? Das impliziert, dass wir schonmal gekaufte Wertungen gehabt hätten. Du kannst mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber ich weiß von keinen - und ich arbeite hier immerhin schon seit drei Jahren und war zuvor fünf Jahre lang User und Leser.   
Abgesehen davon widerlegt die Ebbe auf meinem Konto deine Anschuldigungen leider eindrucksvoll  

Und zu hoch? Ich glaube nicht. Einerseits liegen wir damit optimal im Schnitt, eine Wertung im mittleren bis hohen 80er Bereich haben praktisch alle größeren Magazine und Webseiten gegeben.Andererseits gibt es Abertausende Spieler, die das Teil großartig finden und eine Menge Spaß damit haben.
Du verwechselst hier also einfach bloß "Gefällt mir halt nicht" mit "Ist voll scheiße". 



Cyroxz schrieb:


> Für mich ist das kein Need For Speed mehr. Ich finds echt bissel doof,dass die entwickler nicht mehr bei dem "NFS" geblieben sind was es mal war. D.h. illegale Straßenrennen..feinstes tuning etc. . Bin etwas enttäuscht.


Keine Angst, hier hat EA bewusst eine Trennung vorgenommen.
Slightly Mad schafft mit Shift ein anspruchsvolleres, realitätsnäheres Rennerlebnis, während Criterion und Black Box die klassische NfS-Serie fortführen. Das Need for Speed, das du wolltest, kam also im Herbst 2010 mit Hot Pursuit - und kommt sicherlich wieder im nächsten Herbst oder irgendwann 2012 in Form eines "klassischen" NfS-Ablegers.


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



PCG_Vader schrieb:


> [...]während Criterion und Black Box die klassische NfS-Serie fortführen. Das Need for Speed, das du wolltest, kam also im Herbst 2010 mit Hot Pursuit - und kommt sicherlich wieder im nächsten Herbst oder irgendwann 2012 in Form eines "klassischen" NfS-Ablegers.


Wenn es mal so wäre. 

Hot Pursuit war kein Need for Speed, das war ein Burnout. In welchem Need for Speed Classic ( alles bis Underground ) musste man mit "Dauer Nitro" Einsatz durch die Gegend fahren?

Oder einfacher ausgedrückt: im welchen Teil hatte man überhaupt Nitro? 

Die klassische NfS-Serie ist für mich, und ich denke da steh ich nicht alleine da: bis einschließlich Need for Speed Unleashed ( Porsche ).


----------



## Vordack (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



Cyroxz schrieb:


> Für mich ist das kein Need For Speed mehr. Ich finds echt bissel doof,dass die entwickler nicht mehr bei dem "NFS" geblieben sind was es mal war. D.h. illegale Straßenrennen..feinstes tuning etc. . Bin etwas enttäuscht.
> 
> Die illegealen Straßenrennen waren schon ein Stylbruch bei NFS. Ich finde es gut das nicht immer das gleiche Prinzip verfolgt wird.


----------



## HiTM4N16 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

NFS Shift 2 Unleasehd fehlt es meiner Meinung nach ganz eindeutig an einer konsequenteren Umsetzung der Simulation.
Einerseits ist die Atmosphäre und das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl in den Boliden wirklich atemberaubend und die Grafik wirklich eindrucksvoll. Doch die Tatsache, dass sich das Spiel das Prädikat "RennSIMULATION" zu eigen macht, ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gerechtfertigt. Von einer Simulation erwartet man doch ein möglichst realistisches Fahrverhalten (siehe Gran Turismo 5), was man bei Shift 2 allerdings sehr vermisst. Besonders sticht dabei der krasse Unterschied des arcadelastigen Fahrverhaltens während der normalen Rennen und der nahezu unberechenbaren Physik der Driftrennen hervor. (Trotz stundenlangen Versuchs ein System im Driftverhalten der Fahrzeuge zu erkennen, ist es mir nicht gelungen auch nur eine Herausforderung zu meistern.)
Darum wäre meiner Meinung nach eher die Bezeichnung "Renn-Atmosphären-Simuation" angebracht.

Wirklich genial und meiner Meinung nach ein absoluter Verkaufsschlager, wäre die Kombination der unglaublich atemberaubenden Atmosphäre, der schön anzusehenden Grafik, den Effekten (einschließlich des gelungenen Schadensmodells) und den genialen Sounds eines NFS Shift 2, mit dem Fahrverhalten eines Gran Turismo 5.

Ich hoffe, dass das in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft Wirklichkeit wird.


----------



## nickmason (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Eben 2 Stunden gespielt, und ich bin maßlos enttäuscht.

NFS Shift 1 war das erste Rennspiel seit langem, das eine fordernde (und halbwegs realistische) Fahrphysik aufweisen konnte. Und ja, ich habe Forza und GT2 und LFS und wie sie alle heißen, gespielt. Jeder, der schonmal auf einer Rennstrecke wie der Nordschleife gefahren ist, weiß, dass es verdammt schwer ist, ein schnelles Auto auf Geradeauskurs zu halten. Es ist realistisch, bei 250 auf einer Geraden Korrekturen vorzunehmen zu müssen! Wer Probleme mit Shift 1 auf dem Nürbürgring ohne Traktionskontrolle und Fahrhilfen hatte, kann's einfach nicht. Okay, ich gebe zu: mit Tastatur oder manchen Gamepads war Shift 1 unspielbar. Mit gutem Lenkrad dagegen umso besser.

In Shift 2 kann man trotz Elite-Modus und sämtlichen ausgeschalteten Fahrhilfen selbst einen 400 PS Aston Martin nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Das Ding untersteuert selbst wenn ich in einer engen Kurve Vollgas gebe. Normalerweise muss es mir das Heck wegziehen... Genauso ist die Lenkung: absolut tot (trotz Logitech G25), null Feedback, die Wagen liegen alle wie ein Brett auf der Straße und fahren Schnurgerade über die Strecken. Langweiliger gehts nicht mehr.

Mal sehen, ob ich an den Einstellungen noch was in den Optionen rumgestellt kriege, aber so wie's aussieht waren das 40 Euro in die Tonne


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



nickmason schrieb:


> Es ist realistisch, bei 250 auf einer Geraden Korrekturen vorzunehmen zu müssen!


Ist es nicht. Glaub es mir. Mein Auto ist abgeregelt bei 250km/h und ich bin eine Zeitlang immer Berlin <> München auf der A9 gependelt. Diese AB ist unbegrenzt und bei graden Strecken musste ich selbstverständlich keine Korrekturen vornehmen, auch hat mein Auto nicht so gezittert.

Mein Wagen hat zwar etwas breitere Reifen ( 225'er ), aber bei weitem keine Prollreifen mit einer Prolldicke.

Sportfahrwerk mit Einstellung Sport & gut ist. Manchmal frag ich mich ob hier einige Leute überhaupt Auto fahren dürfen ( oder können *g* ).


----------



## nickmason (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Wir reden hier von Sportwägen auf einer unruhigen Rennstrecke, nicht von einem Dicken Benz auf der ebenen Autobahn    Oder versuchst du, auf der Autobahn das Heck ausbrechen zu lassen? Nen AMG Merc gabs ja auch in Shift 1, und der war lammfromm zu steuern. Den sollten vielleicht dann die mal ausprobieren, die nen M3 zu nervös fanden. Fakt ist einfach, dass in Shift 2 ein balancieren des Autos mit dem Gasfuß in der Kurve nicht möglich ist: die Fahrzeuge brechen nicht aus. Und das ist unrealistisch.

Wenn Du schon nicht auf der Nordschleife warst, kannst Dir ja wenigstens mal ein paar Videos reinziehen. Was da an Lenkarbeit ansteht, wirst Du vielleicht gar nicht glauben.

Beispiel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqZO-xURLqc&feature=related
Bei 0'20 sieht man schön, wie nervös ein Auto auf schnurgerader Strecke sein kann. Genau das war in Shift 1 perfekt nachgebildet.

Im übrigen tust Du hier mit Sätzen wie "ist es nicht, glaub mir" etwas arrogant, wenn ich mir die Bemerkung erlauben darf. Hier gehts immernoch um meine persönliche Meinung, wegen deinen Autobahnerfahrungen wird sich mein Spielspaß an Shift 2 nicht verbessern. Und ich habe nen Führerschein seit etwa 10 Jahren und weiß auch, wie sich ein Fahrzeug im Grenzbereich verhält, vielen Dank auch.


----------



## Mentor501 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

So, habe es jetzt selbst viele Stunden angespielt und bin:...
Nein nicht enttäuscht, auch nicht unbedingt begeistert, aber definitiv sehr zuftrieden.

Ich für meinen Teil kann an der Fahrphysik nähmlich rein gar nichts aussetzen, und das obwohl sich praktisch alle Rennspiele mit Rang und Namen in meinem Schränkchen tummeln.

Wer hier sagt es sei genauso schlecht oder rutschig wie Shift 1 hat entweder Shift 1 schlicht nicht gespielt, besitzt noch keinen Führerschein und hat keine Ahnung wie Autos sich beim Fahren anfühlen müssen, hat Shift 2 in wirklichkeit noch gar nicht gespielt oder hat einfach nur eine sehr verquere Wahrnehmung, ABER (!), es stimmt dass die Standardeinstellungen nicht unbedingt das Optimum darstellen!
Es ist keine Vollblut Simu, aber mit den richtigen Einstellungen kann es durchaus mit Simulationen der Marke GT5 mithalten. (Nein, dass heißt nicht es sei genauso gut, aber zumindest in der gleichen Klasse einzuordnen)
Vom Realismus eines GTRs ist es jedoch noch ein wenig entfernt.

Soviel: Das rutschen ist eliminiert, dafür hat sich ein furchtbarer Input-Lag eingeschlichen der sich bei mir in den letzten Stunden vor allem durch seine Abwesenheit bemerkbar gemacht hat.
Klingt doof, ist aber so und gewiss auch kein Aprilscherz.
Ich habe natürlich versucht ihn loszuwerden, dass hat aber irgendweswegen nichts gebracht, jetzt läufts aber flüssig.
Anfangs dachte ich es läge an einer verhunzten Fahrphysik, kam erst später auf nen Input-lag welcher sich aber erst 100% bestätigt hatte als er weg war. 
Vielleicht hat das auch irgendetwas mit Grafiktreiber-Einstellungen zu tun oder was weiss ich, jedenfalls ist er weg.
Allerdings würde ich allen dazu raten das Spiel zumindest so lange im Regal der Supermärkte stehen zu lassen bis sich ein Patch eingefunden hat der sich diesem Problem GARANTIERT annimmt.

Danach hatte ich noch ein wenig mit meinem GT3 RS V2 (genau das selbe wie das hier bereits angesprochene GT2 nur in anderem Farblook und ohne XBox Unterstützung) zu tüdeln, bin aber nach 5 Minuten zu einem relativ guten Kompromiss gekommen.

Mit Tastatur und Gamepad (360) habe ich ebenfalls getestet, Tastatur ist "ok" und zur Not würde es auch damit gehen, wirklich Spaß hatte ich damit aber nicht (in Grid z.B. hatte ich mit Tastatur sogar recht viel Spaß, wobei Grid sowieso eindeutig zu viel Grip bei den Wagen hat).
Gamepad ist mindestens zu empfehlen, es funktioniert gut und bietet ein angenehmes Fahrgefühl, allerdings muss man auch hier extra Einstellungen vornehmen.

Die Grafik neben der Strecke ist übrigens teilweise besser als in dem ersten Teil enttäuscht aber stark wenn es um Vegetation geht, hier besteht mod-bedarf. 
Die Bäume wirken bei einigen Sonnenständen einfach nur lächerlich Comichaft wärend sie bei anderen gar nicht so negativ wegkommen.
Der Rest der Grafik ist beinahe Referenzverdächtig, insgesamt würde ich es hier auf jeden Fall der Konkurrenz vorziehen.
So realistisch im Gesamtbild, wie mein gemoddetes Shift 1 wirkte es jedoch nicht.

Die Nachtfahrten sind die besten die ich je gespielt habe, auf einigen Strecken ist es wirklich beklemmend nur im Lichtkegel der Scheinwerfer in hohen Geschwindigkeiten zu fahren.

Den mit Abstand größten Gewinn stellt aber die Helmkammera dar, ich habe mich noch nie so mittendrin gefühlt wie in diesem Spiel, super!

Mein komplettes Fazit lautet:
Sicherlich das beste was man zurzeit bekommen kann.
Es ist in der Gesamtheit zwar nicht so spaßig wie Grid oder so realistisch wie GTR aber es macht auf jeden Fall einen heiden Spaß über die Strecken zu düsen.


----------



## nickmason (1. April 2011)

T8uNd3r5toRm schrieb:


> Was den Veyron angeht, nen Wagen mit fast 2 Tonnen liegt nun einmal nicht so gut auf der Straße in Kurven. Dass Shift1 nicht 100%realistisch war sieht man daran, dass man die offiziellen Rekorde auf der Nordschleife locker um ne halbe Minute unterbieten konnte.


Da ich mich mit OT schon angelegt habe, schadet die Bemerkung wohl auch nichts mehr, aber ich fand die Veyron-Umsetzung in Shift 1 recht glaubwürdig. Zumindest hat sichs mit den Beschreibungen aus diversen Tracktests einigermaßen gedeckt: ist halt ein träges, schweres Auto. Sobald die Rennstrecke "zu klein" wird, bringt das Ding die PS nicht mehr auf die Straße. Auf jeden Fall nicht eines meiner Lieblingsautos in solchen Spielen   

Zu den Zeiten: ich hab da jetzt nicht direkt Zeiten gemessen, aber kann es sein, dass die besseren Zeiten von Fahrhilfen kommen?

Ansonsten, klar. Kein Rennspiel ist 100% realistisch, auch die Referenzen nicht. Meistens sind halt die Bremsen viel Besser als in nem richtigen Auto. Und im richtigen Leben hast halt so Effekte wie kalte Reifen oder rutschige Curbs, die Grenzen liegen halt jeden Tag und jede Runde etwas anders. Und wenn ich keinen Reset-Button habe, fahr ich auch nicht so halsbrecherisch wie in einem NFS oder Forza. Ich bezweifel schwer, dass zB der offizielle Rundenrekord vom Pagani Zonda F wirklich das ist, was die Karre theoretisch fahren kann. Dazu sah die Fahrweise im offiziellen Video viiiel zu brav aus


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



nickmason schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von Sportwägen auf einer unruhigen Rennstrecke, nicht von einem Dicken Benz auf der ebenen Autobahn    Oder versuchst du, auf der Autobahn das Heck ausbrechen zu lassen? Nen AMG Merc gabs ja auch in Shift 1, und der war lammfromm zu steuern. Den sollten vielleicht dann die mal ausprobieren, die nen M3 zu nervös fanden. Fakt ist einfach, dass in Shift 2 ein balancieren des Autos mit dem Gasfuß in der Kurve nicht möglich ist: die Fahrzeuge brechen nicht aus. Und das ist unrealistisch.


Mir gehts auch nicht um's ausbrechen, davon war nie die Rede ... mir gings um das zappelige Verhalten eines Veyrons auf grader Strecke bei hoher Geschwindigkeit. Punkt.

*Das* ist unrealistisch.

Ich bin mit einem gestellten Porsche 911'er Turbo S bereits auf dem Nürburgring gefahren. Wenn ich die Erfahrung nicht hätte, würde ich nicht solche Kommentare von mir geben. 

Übrigens fahre ich keinen Benz ( mehr ), sondern einen GTI bzw. GTD. Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## nickmason (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



Rabowke schrieb:


> nickmason schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir reden hier von Sportwägen auf einer unruhigen Rennstrecke, nicht von einem Dicken Benz auf der ebenen Autobahn        Oder versuchst du, auf der Autobahn das Heck ausbrechen zu lassen? Nen AMG Merc gabs ja auch in Shift 1, und der war lammfromm zu steuern. Den sollten vielleicht dann die mal ausprobieren, die nen M3 zu nervös fanden. Fakt ist einfach, dass in Shift 2 ein balancieren des Autos mit dem Gasfuß in der Kurve nicht möglich ist: die Fahrzeuge brechen nicht aus. Und das ist unrealistisch.
> ...


 Hmm, okay. Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich das "zappelige Verhalten" beim Veyron in Shift absolut nicht hatte. Im Gegenteil, wie oben bereits beschrieben find ich den Veyron träge und langweilig. In sofern kann ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Aber wie gesagt, Shift 1 ist verdammt Controllerabhängig. Dazu muss man halt auch sehen, dass ein gutes Lenkrad, wie das G25, einen realistischen Lenkradeinschlag hat. Wenn du den auf 500° oder so einstellst, ist die Mittellage deutlich weniger nervös, und du bist auf gerader Strecke auch stabil unterwegs. Wenn Du mit jeweils ner halben Lenkradumdrehung mit 350 fähst, ist dagegen logischerweise die kleinste Lenkradkorrektur wie ein verreißen, und das ganze ist nervös.

Gut, aber nichts desto trotz, ich wollte weniger Shift 1 loben, als vielmehr Shift 2 kritisieren: wenn Shift 1 zu empfindlich war, ist Shift 2 doch definitiv das Gegenteil, oder nicht? Kannst ja mal schreiben, wenn Du rausgefunden hast, wie Du in Shift 2 einen Powerslide hinbekommst      Oder zumindest einen Donut^^ Wenn ich mit Vollgas und vollem Lenkrad-Lock einkuppel, fahr ich in Shift 2 einfach nen schönen Kreis. Das hat nix mehr mit Fahrverhalten zu tun.

Ich will echt nicht flamen oder so, ich sag ja nicht, dass Shift 1 "Realismus pur" ist. Das Handling in Kurven ist vielleicht spaßig, aber nicht wirklich realistisch, die Fahrzeuge ziehen sich entweder viel zu schnell gerade, oder man fliegt sofort ab. Ich hab nur bisher leider nichts adäquates für den PC gefunden. Hier kommt ein bisschen mein Frust durch, dass es die Refernzen nur auf der Konsole gibt. Und da ich selber nichtmal nen Fernseher habe, besitze ich soetwas nicht... >


----------



## Rabowke (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



nickmason schrieb:


> [...]wenn Shift 1 zu empfindlich war, ist Shift 2 doch definitiv das Gegenteil, oder nicht? Kannst ja mal schreiben, wenn Du rausgefunden hast, wie Du in Shift 2 einen Powerslide hinbekommst      Oder zumindest einen Donut^^ Wenn ich mit Vollgas und vollem Lenkrad-Lock einkuppel, fahr ich in Shift 2 einfach nen schönen Kreis. Das hat nix mehr mit Fahrverhalten zu tun.


Stimmt. Das hab ich aber bereits hier in diesem Forum geschrieben. Shift I war mir viel zu nervös, Shift II ist genau das Gegenteil. Nissan GTR ist träge und schwer wie meine oft zitierte G-Klasse. Gerade der GTR sollte ja nun wirklich agil & 'spritzig' sein ... wirkt aber alt & träge. 



> Ich will echt nicht flamen oder so, ich sag ja nicht, dass Shift 1 "Realismus pur" ist. Das Handling in Kurven ist vielleicht spaßig, aber nicht wirklich realistisch, die Fahrzeuge ziehen sich entweder viel zu schnell gerade, oder man fliegt sofort ab. Ich hab nur bisher leider nichts adäquates für den PC gefunden. Hier kommt ein bisschen mein Frust durch, dass es die Refernzen nur auf der Konsole gibt. Und da ich selber nichtmal nen Fernseher habe, besitze ich soetwas nicht... >


Ich hab mir aus dem Grund damals eine Konsole angeschafft, eben weil ich Spass auf Arcade ( PGR ) und aber auch 'Simulation' ( Forza ) hatte. Natürlich ist Forza keine brettharte Simulation, jemand der GTR1 & 2 mit max. Schwierigkeitsgrad und ohne Fahrhilfen fährt wird hier nur die Nase rümpfen. 

Aber Forza bietet für mich den perfekten Mix von "macht Spass, kommt realistisch (!) rüber".

Aber schlussendlich soll jeder das Spielen, was einem Spass macht.


----------



## HNRGargamel (2. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



Mentor501 schrieb:


> Danach hatte ich noch ein wenig mit meinem GT3 RS V2 (genau das selbe wie das hier bereits angesprochene GT2 nur in anderem Farblook und ohne XBox Unterstützung) zu tüdeln, bin aber nach 5 Minuten zu einem relativ guten Kompromiss gekommen.


Aha, und wie genau?


----------



## turboralf (2. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Zuerst einmal: Es ist klar, dass Shift 2 ein sehr schweres Spiel für Tastatur oder Gamepad Zocker ist.. Dieses Spiel ist darauf ausgelegt, mit einem Lenkrad gefahren zu werden - Punkt. Wenn man also eine Chance haben will, sollte man sich ein Lenkrad zulegen.

So, nun zum Spiel selber.

Die Spielverpackung macht nun optisch nicht so wahnsinnig viel her - aber es kommt ja auch auf den Inhalt drauf an und der ist aus meiner Sicht echt gut!
Ich selber fahre das Spiel mit einem Logotech MOMO Lenkrag. Nachdem man alles auf seine Wünsche eingestellt hat, kann man auch schon die ersten beiden Karriere-Rennen fahren, wo man - wie bei Shift 1 - einen Schwierigkeitsgrad vorgeschlagen bekommt. Ich habe mich für Schwer und Handling Elite entschieden mit ausgeschalteten Fahrhilfen (außer ABS).
Schon in diesen beiden Rennen viel die überaus krasse Grafik auf. Sehr detailreich und so ziemlich das Beste, was ich in einem PC Racing Game jemals gesehen habe.. Nahe an GT5.. Natürlich kommt diese Grafikpracht auch nur zu Stande, wenn man die maximalen Grafikeinstellungen bei maximaler Auflösung gewählt hat.. Wenn man einen schlechten PC hat und alles auf niedrig einstellen muss ist doch klar, dass die Grafik nicht pralle ist.
Naja, nachdem man dann alles eingestellt hat und sich einen ersten Wagen gekauft hat, fängt man auch schon mit seiner Karriere an. Manche Rennevents werden noch von Videoaufnahmen eingeläutet - cool! 
Die Events sind schon recht hart, selbst mit Lenkrad . Nebeneinander in eine Kurve fahren endet eigentlich so gut wie immer mit einem Ausritt ins Kiesbett und kostet einige Plätze.. Manchmal sind die sogar so dreist und drängen einen von der Piste ab sodass man sich überschlägt und das Rennen neu starten muss.. Teilweise schon etwas frustrierend wenn man 4 Runden führt und in der fünften und letzten Runde bremst man einmal etwas zu früh und der Hintermann fährt voll rein..
Die Menüführung  finde sie sehr gut. Nagut, ein wenig von Codemasters abgeschaut finde ich, aber ansonsten recht geil wie man zwischen den Menüs hin und her wählen kann.

Was nicht so gut ist,finde ich!!!!

 Die Rennevents an sich sind verschachtelt.. Aber das eigentliche Menü direkt nach dem Start ist doch der Hammer

Kommen ich zum Spiel selber!!!

 "Das ist Racing" Pur!!! Naja gut an GT5 und iRacing kommt es von der Physik her nicht an, aber mit den richtigen Lenkungseinstellungen ist auch die Physik nahe an der Perfektion. Man spürt im Lenkrad, wenn dir das Heck ausbricht oder du Untersteuern hast - das ganze kommt auch meist recht realistisch rüber. Das Force Feedback ist mit meinem MOMO Lenkrad SEHR gut umgesetzt.Man spürt JEDE Bodenwelle, JEDE Curbs, einfach alles! Selbst ein wenig das Force Feedback beim Bremsen.
Das Tuning im Spiel ist eines der coolsten Features im Spiel.
 Viel mehr Tuning Einstellungen bis hin zum kompletten rennabgestimmten Werksumbau - genial! Man benötigt nur einiges an Schotter um einen solchen Werksumbau durchzuführen.. Ich habs bei meinem Gumpert Apollo mal gemacht, Resultat: 4 Sekunden schneller und das Ding klebt auf der Strecke.. Hoolllla.. Sehr nice. Alle Autos sehen so schon schick aus, mit Tuning dann natürlich noch um einiges aggressiver. Aus einem Golf GTI macht man beispielsweise im Werksumbau ein Monster alla Crysis 2 Alien.. 
Nicht zu vergessen sollte man das 500 mal bessere (im Vergleich zu GT5) Schadensmodell. Zwar kommen kleiner Schrammen nur recht selten, dafür fliegende Motorhauben und zersplitterte Scheiben umso häufiger,'. Mir gefällt das Schadensmodell recht gut, auch wenn es ruhig etwas mehr Auswirkungen auf das Fahrverhalten haben dürfte...
Die STrecken in Shift 2 sind vielfältig und bieten viele Details. Insgesamt bietet Shift 2 eine schönere Streckenpräsentation als GT5.
Kommen ich zum Sound.. Klingt teilweise sehr überzeugend, teilweise aber auch wie aufgenommen.
So bewerte ich das spiel selber!!!

Wertung:
Physik: 12/15
Grafik: 10/10
Sound: 8/10
Strecken: 9/10
Autos: 9,5/10
"Fun-Faktor": 9/10
Force Feedback: 10/10
KI: 2/5
Schadensmodell: 4/5
Gameplay ansich: 8/10


Mehr fällt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht ein..

So jetzt wünsche ich allen Need for Speed Shift 2 Unleashed Spielern viel spaß mit diesem Game


----------



## Birdy84 (2. April 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> yeah. Ein Hauch von Communityservice! Danke PCG_Vader!


Dem schließe ich mich an.

Konnte mittlerweile auch schon zwei Runden (mit Tastatur) absolvieren und muss feststellen, dass das Fahrverhalten sich nicht gegenüber Teil 1 gebessert hat. Das merkwürdige Pseudo-Driften ist immer noch vorhanden und die neue Helmkamera (,die so Innovativ gar nicht ist -man denke an GTR Evo und Co.,) mit der Scheitelpunktverfolgung verwirrt extrem. Man denk (zumindest zu Anfang) man lenkt korrekt ein, dabei dreht der Fahrer nur den Kopf.


----------



## schokoeis (2. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



turboralf schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal: Es ist klar, dass Shift 2 ein sehr schweres Spiel für Tastatur oder Gamepad Zocker ist.. Dieses Spiel ist darauf ausgelegt, mit einem Lenkrad gefahren zu werden - Punkt. Wenn man also eine Chance haben will, sollte man sich ein Lenkrad zulegen.


Stellt die Totpunkte für Lenkung und Gas/Bremse fürs Pad vernünftig ein und es lässt sich auch mit Pad ordentlich zocken. Punkt.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2011)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> [...] die neue Helmkamera (,die so Innovativ gar nicht ist -man denke an GTR Evo und Co.,) mit der Scheitelpunktverfolgung verwirrt extrem. Man denk (zumindest zu Anfang) man lenkt korrekt ein, dabei dreht der Fahrer nur den Kopf.


Fand ich am Anfang auch verwirrend, aber ehrlich gesagt: das ist schon realistisch. Als Fahrer schaut man ja automatisch in die Kurven hinein.

Ich muss meine Meinung etwas verändern, von Shift II gefällt mir nicht zu ist im Grunde ganz okay, wenn man sich an die Steuerung gewöhnt hat ( ich fahr ohne Fahrhilfen ).

Was mir aber bislang negativ aufgefallen ist: so ein "Klacker"geräusch. Nach einiger Zeit hab ich bemerkt, so denke ich, was das sein soll.

Steine auf der Fahrbahn.

Die Steine entstehen beim Starten ( nur optisch ) und sind da wenn man Kurven 'etwas' schärfer nimmt, dann mit diesem komischen Geräusch. Das ist wieder so ein Unsinn, der total an der Realität vorbei geht, wie z.B. Feuer aus den Auspuffrohren beim GTI.


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



Rabowke schrieb:


> PCG_Vader schrieb:
> 
> 
> > [...]während Criterion und Black Box die klassische NfS-Serie fortführen. Das Need for Speed, das du wolltest, kam also im Herbst 2010 mit Hot Pursuit - und kommt sicherlich wieder im nächsten Herbst oder irgendwann 2012 in Form eines "klassischen" NfS-Ablegers.
> ...


Ich kann gar nicht genug zustimmen. Porsche war für mich das perfekte Rennspiel (nicht Simulation). Hot Pursuit 2 war auch noch ein richtig gutes NFS und das war es dann schon fast...


----------



## Vordack (4. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Die klassische NfS-Serie ist für mich, und ich denke da steh ich nicht alleine da: bis einschließlich Need for Speed Unleashed ( Porsche ).



Genau so sehe ich es auch. Alles was danach kam trug nur noch den Namen, hatte aber mit der ursprünglichen Serie nichts mehr zu tun.

Aber das ist weder positiv noch negativ zu bewerten. Seit Start der Serie sind schon Jahre vergangen und natürlich muss man sich "weiterentwickeln". Ob Vor- oder Rückschritt, das bleibt wohl Geschmackssache.

Ich bin nur glücklich dass nach dieser ganzen Underground-Scheisse (am Anfang wars ja noch lustig, aber wie oft bitte das gleiche wiederholen???) endlich mal wieder was anderes ist. Und Shift 1 fand ich sehr gelungen.


----------



## TheTester14 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Hat das neue shift einen ticken mehr action und abwechslung als der vorgänger?denn das spiel soll realismus aber trotzdem "fahrspass" haben.


----------



## Mathragor (6. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Ich find das Spiel macht Bock. Keine Ahnung was manche für Probleme haben. 
Die Einstellungen, die man verändern kann, reichen mir auch gerade ehrlich gesagt. 
Wer will schon 2 Stunden einstellen für ein Rennen zu fahren, um dann zu merken dass die Einstellungen scheisse sind? 
Also wenn man keine Playstation und GT5 hat (so wie ich), ist das Shift 2 ein guter Ersatz für zwischendurch. 
Naja paar Macken hats: zb kann ich mein Xbox Controller nicht richtig konfigurieren und das Hud verändert sich irgendwie bei jedem Rennen (vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu doof es richtig einzustellen   
Das einzige was nervt sind die Drift Rennen (keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll   

Hier mal meine Controller Einstellungen: 

Totzone Lenkung: 3
Totzone Gas: 5
Totzone Bremse: 5
Lenkempfindlichkeit: 50
Gasempfindlichkeit: 50
Bremsempfindlichkeit: 50

Damit komme ich gut klar. Aufgemotzter Reventon zb fährt sich wie Butter damit


----------



## RockstarOrigin (16. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

solider spielspass . Aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## knarfe1000 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Shift 2 Unleashed im Test: Das neue Need for Speed ist ab heute im Handel*

Bin jetzt bei 62% in der Karriere und darf endlich GT3-Fahrzeuge fahren. Ein wirklicher Hochgenuss, zudem wird man ordentlich gefordert. Ich werde noch viele Stunden Spaß mit Shift 2 haben.


----------



## SergPepper (3. März 2012)

So ein schlechtes Rennspiel hatte ich bisher noch nie. Die Steuerung der Fahrzeuge und deren Verhalten ist einfach so irreal.  Wenn man in NFS Shift 2 bei hoher Geschwindigkeit einlenkt, dann bricht das Heck aus?! Im realen Leben hätte man dann untersteuern oder das Auto würde eben langsam in die Kurve gehen. Außerdem hängt die Steuerung einfach nur ewig hinterher, auch bei Supersport-Wagen. In Wirklichkeit reagieren aber Autos wie Porsche, Lamborghini, Koenigsegg, etc. total direkt und nicht 1s später. Wenn die Autos in der Realität genauso lenken würden wie in SHIFT 2 dann würde kaum ein spannendes Rennen zustande kommen, weil sich immer aller drehen würden oder so. Von wegen "realitätsgetreues Fahrverhalten" wie EA immer gelabert hat. Einfach nur schlecht!!


----------

